# Why was the diagnosis a shock!



## smurff

Hi, my little princess is nearly 6 yrs old, we have suspected for a few years that she had autism, she is in a ARB class room in school. There was a big meeting today about her diagnosis and she has level 2 Autism and developmental delay. I knew it was coming I've known a long time but when I was told for definite I was shocked and when I finished the phone call I burst into tears. As I say she is level 2 now, but does that mean she will stay at level 2?


----------



## BunnyN

Just wanted to send hugs. In a lot off ways a diagnosis is a positive thing but it is bound to be emotional too. 

I am not an expert but I believe the level of autism doesn't change as you get older. Although occasionally a diagnosis will change that isn't because a person has become less autistic but some people get good at coping strategies which can effect the outcome of tests. It's not like there is a blood test for it so a certain amount of interpretation goes into the diagnosis.


----------



## liz1985

I think it’s totally normally to feel that way. When my DS got put on the autism pathway I was devestated even though I already knew it was going to happen. He has his final assessments coming up and I know he has ASD but I also know when he is officially diagnosed I will be heartbroken all over again. 

I don’t know about the levels? I don’t think we have levels in the uk? Unless your uk as well, then it’s something I’ve never heard off. I think children can definitely learn to cope better as they get older though.


----------

